# Venice Pier



## dpmkflorida (Feb 21, 2014)

Drove up to the Venice Pier yesterday.... not one fish....does anyone know when the spanish mackerel might show up?... the sharks?... Thanks in advance...


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Andypat should be able to answer questions about that area. Sharks should already be around.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

My Brother in-law, and my friends at the Venice South Jetty are catching them right now. Very early morning out at the end of the South Jetty is where you want to be. They should be catching a few off the end of Sharky's Pier. I could post some pictures for you, but they won't show up on someone else post. This is the time of year for Spanish Mackerel.


----------

